# ملف أكسيل لتصميم المقاطع الخرسانية و أعطاء نوتة حسابية مفصلة



## سيد طه محمد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ملف أكسيل لتصميم المقاطع الخرسانية وفق الكود المصري بأستخدام الطريقة الحدية (Ultimate method ) و أخراج نوتة حسابية مفصلة . أرجو أن يكون به فائدة لكم و في أنتظار أقترحاتكم .

Design Sections.zip​


----------



## tamersab (20 نوفمبر 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Abo Fares (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك.. مشكور أخي الكريم..

مشاركة تستحق التقدير..... والتقييم 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## mokh (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (21 نوفمبر 2008)

حقيقى اخى الكرم ملف اكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (21 نوفمبر 2008)

thank ............................. you


----------



## eng.whitemoon (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*ملف اكثر من رائع شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

ملف اكثر من رائع شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي المجهود


----------



## مهندسة رضى (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس سيد

الملف راااائع فعلا :12:


----------



## khad4 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود عظيم جاري التجربة


----------



## ماجد الحربى (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور ملف مهم وبسيط.


----------



## م.عبد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (8 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## اساسي (8 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## mousad1210 (8 مايو 2009)

لف جميل جدا و منتظرين المزيد منك
و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## odwan (9 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ورفع قدرك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة......


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (9 مايو 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## halim82 (9 مايو 2009)

جامد جدا بارك الله فيك
وماتبخلشي علينا بالحجات دي
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا..........


----------



## مرادعبدالله (9 مايو 2009)

الملف بالفعل اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (9 مايو 2009)

والله انك راجل محترم وابن بلد وتستاهل الف سلام وتحية


----------



## النجاري (9 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على الفائدة العظيمة التي قدمتها ونسأل الله ان يسهل لك ويوفقك لما هو افضل وافضل بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (9 مايو 2009)

وفقك الله زميل سيد على هذا الملف الرائع 
أبو الأفكار


----------



## safa_melih (10 مايو 2009)

نشكر مجهودك ونتمنى لك دوام التقدم


----------



## عاشق السهر (10 مايو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## amrcivil (10 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك.. مشكور أخي الكريم..


----------



## beretvert (11 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع من عضو أروع


----------



## احمد مرزا (11 مايو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه وبارك الله فيك 
لـــــــك مني اجمل تحــــــــــــــيه


----------



## شكري الاصبحي (11 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## التوأم (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرا فى الدنيا والاخيرة


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير م / سيد وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ma_sheemy (24 مايو 2009)

اللهم بارك لنا فيك وبارك لنا فى أمثالك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (27 مايو 2009)

ملف راااااااااااااااااااائع جداً - جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك ونفعك ونفع بك


----------



## hassanaki (27 مايو 2009)

thank you toooooooooooo muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hassanaki (27 مايو 2009)

thank you tooooooooooooooooooo muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## محمود نصر (28 مايو 2009)

ليه ظهرت رسالة لا امتلك الصلاحيه


----------



## fraidkamel (28 مايو 2009)

:82:جزاك الله كل خير:82:​


----------



## بسام.م.ب (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله بك


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (29 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## ibmattia (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## م ابراهيم صالح (3 يونيو 2009)

الف الف تقدير لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## مكزون (3 يونيو 2009)

جاري التحميل ألف شكر أخي الكريم


----------



## م/أحمد أنور (8 يونيو 2009)

*جزيت خيرا و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## سلمى عبدالعزيز (8 يونيو 2009)

برنامج رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ويا ريت تضغ برنامج sap ضرورىplease


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ملف أقل ما يقال فيه أنه ممتاز
جزاك الله خيرا 





> برنامج رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ويا ريت تضغ برنامج sap ضرورىplease


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128501.html


----------



## اخترت الحق (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااا يا باشمهندس


----------



## mohmed algamle (8 يونيو 2009)

mousad1210 قال:


> لف جميل جدا و منتظرين المزيد منك
> و جزاك الله خيراً


 yhjutynb htrh ty667m57


----------



## مهند الجنابي (8 يونيو 2009)

عاشت الايادي
وشكرا على الجهود الطيبة


----------



## هلوتس (9 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك.. مشكور أخي الكريم..


----------



## حسين ابو الهنا (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## hassanaki (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hassanaki (27 يونيو 2009)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hassanaki (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد فتوح 1 (29 يونيو 2009)

الملف مش بيفتح عندى ارجو المساعده


----------



## سيد طه محمد (29 يونيو 2009)

احمد فتوح 1 قال:


> الملف مش بيفتح عندى ارجو المساعده


الملف تم أعداده ببرنامج أكسيل 2007 ولا تستطيع فتحه بالأصدارات الأقدم ، يمكن يكون هو ده السبب في عدم فتح الملف.


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (29 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله كل خير
انفع الناس انفعهم لناس


----------



## فراس مهنا (30 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك الخير ملف
رائع


----------



## ابو الأمين (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ghassan55 (30 يونيو 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــكور إلى الأمام


----------



## اوكستين (2 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك من المختارين ياوردة يا حباب


----------



## KOOOTI (6 يوليو 2009)

اكرمك الله جل في علاه


----------



## محمد الرهاوي (30 يوليو 2009)

الاخ / شكري المحترم 
سلمت لهذه الدراسة :12:...........................


----------



## اسلام عزمي (30 يوليو 2009)

ألف ألف ألف شكر يا بشمهندس سيد علي المجهود العظيم ده , و ربنا يكرمك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engahmednagi (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## madjabr (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الغريب (1 أغسطس 2009)

انا عايز مساعدة في تصميم بلاطات لاكمرية 
برنامج للتصميم


----------



## mdsayed (2 أغسطس 2009)

*رائع جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## keyhistory (2 أغسطس 2009)

*thanks*

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## waelwa (3 أغسطس 2009)

ملف ممتاز شكرا جزيلا لجهودكم


----------



## مهندس رواوص (3 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أسد الفرات (3 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على الملف الرائع
هل الملف من إعدادك الشخصي؟
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيد طه محمد (4 أغسطس 2009)

أسد الفرات قال:


> مشكور على الملف الرائع
> هل الملف من إعدادك الشخصي؟
> بارك الله فيك


و بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
نعم يا أخي الملف من أعدادي الشخصي.


----------



## صقر الهندسه (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

مع خالص الود


----------



## kosillh00077 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

من يشكر الله يشكر الناس اخي كتب ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمرو فرحات الزهار (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## basioni (19 أكتوبر 2009)

برجاء التكرم بارفاق نسخة غير مضغوطة لوجود عندي مشكلة في التحميل


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*ملف اكثر من رائع شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعلي المجهود*​


----------



## لؤي الماحي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً


----------



## nazarassem (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر


----------



## arafat_alhoony (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## حازم عبيد علاوي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك حقا ممتاز ومذهل وجيددددددددددددددددددددددددددد جداااااااااااا


----------



## saidi75 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*thank you my friend*

:56:


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## fatah999 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## donbosco (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يا فندم على الملف الرائع ده , وبالكود المصري كمان ,تحيا مصر يا عم :]:]


----------



## اوكستين (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شنو انت ؟ شنو انت؟ صدق انت خوش ولد ورائع شكرا: جزيلا"


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الملف
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الاساس (4 ديسمبر 2009)

حقيقى اخى الكريم ملف اكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## whw123 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ده
ولكن الملف لا يفتح بالاكسيل


----------



## nasreen. (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safwan rahhal (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا 
موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## مش لاقي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## ahmed wageeh (9 ديسمبر 2009)

متشكرييييييييييين جدا


----------



## ahmed wageeh (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*الملف لا يعمل*

أخي العزيز الملف لا يعمل معي وتظهر رسالة تحذير 
الرجاء التكرم ورفعه ثانيا ولك جزيل الشكر 
سلام


----------



## سيد طه محمد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

عاصم شحاته الصادي قال:


> أخي العزيز الملف لا يعمل معي وتظهر رسالة تحذير
> الرجاء التكرم ورفعه ثانيا ولك جزيل الشكر
> سلام


 أخي الكريم أنا قمت بتنزيل الملف و قمت بتجربته هو يعمل بدون أي مشاكل ..... تم عمل الملف بأستخدام أوفيس 2007 و يمكن المشكلة أن البرنامج غير متوفر على جهازك.


----------



## ياسر سالمان (10 ديسمبر 2009)

قبل التجربة الباب باين من عنوانه وعنوانه اكثر من رائع ... مجهود يستحق التقييم ... بارك الله فيك وفى امثالك ... هناك مشاركة اخرى بعد التجربة


----------



## ياسر سالمان (10 ديسمبر 2009)

كما وعدت مشاركة اخرى بعد التجربة الاولى ... سلمت يمناااااااااااااااااااااك ... بارك الله فى عملك ... نرجوا المزيد من ابداعاتك المتميزة ... مهندس ياسر سالمان


----------



## أبو حازم (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك بنياتكم وعلمكم وعملكم


----------



## محمد أبوهدمة (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

أخي سيد , شكرا لك على هدا المجهود الاكثر من رائع والدي اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله . :20:


----------



## fastest (12 ديسمبر 2009)

انا لم اجد الملف ارجو الرد


----------



## سيد طه محمد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

fastest قال:


> انا لم اجد الملف ارجو الرد


أهلاً بك يا أخي بالمنتدى ..... الملف موجود بالملفات المرفقة


----------



## berybery (13 ديسمبر 2009)

i can`t download the file...what shall i do??
i need some help if u plz


----------



## lutfi salha (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك الاخ الكريم


----------



## mdsayed (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mido158 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nazarassem (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك و جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك.. مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## مؤمن عبده (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (3 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ماجد شرف (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مجهود كبير.............اوى
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## gatozo (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رسول بدر (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## osama hemdan (4 يناير 2010)

شكرآ الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## osama hemdan (4 يناير 2010)

ارجو من حضرتك قوانين مختصرة لتصميم الكمرات المدفونة في السقف الهوردي


----------



## م.محمد عمران (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## salim salim (5 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## زينوسوفت (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زينوسوفت (5 يناير 2010)

استعمل ساب 2000 النسخة 12
كيف أظهر نتائجي بهذه الطريقة و شكرا
علما اني اعمل analyse عادي لكني لم اعرف كيف اظهر نتائج عملي
شكرا مسبقا
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/7963/80287115.png


----------



## Aymen (5 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووررر


----------



## هلوتس (6 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود عظيم جاري التجربة*​


----------



## eedbakr (6 يناير 2010)

الله ينور مشكووور


----------



## amrcivil (6 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ENG F (6 يناير 2010)

Thank u very much bro


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (10 يناير 2010)

مشكوور وغفر الله ذنبك


----------



## ENG.LY (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## alss (13 يناير 2010)

الف شكر اخي


----------



## a_tawfik2008 (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بـومرداس (14 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## NEWSHARE (14 يناير 2010)

أسال الله الكريم أن يكرمك كما أكرمتنا بهذا الملف


----------



## وليد سليم (14 يناير 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم ...


----------



## م. بلبل (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## felah (15 يناير 2010)

مشاركة تستحق التقدير


----------



## felah (15 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## القهلاني (16 يناير 2010)

ملف رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا وربنا يجزيك خير ...............


----------



## العبيدي فهد (16 يناير 2010)

مشكور يالطيب


----------



## بلطيات (17 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أنا مصطفي (17 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا هندسه


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا
علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس عادل العتيبي (18 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووور الملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (21 يناير 2010)

مشكورررر


----------



## علياء على حمدى (9 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك.. مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## a7med 3ed (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## محمد طة ابو نار (9 فبراير 2010)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## محمد طة ابو نار (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد طة ابو نار (9 فبراير 2010)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## shadi-ayman (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamad s itani (9 فبراير 2010)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ملف أكسيل لتصميم المقاطع الخرسانية وفق الكود المصري بأستخدام الطريقة الحدية (Ultimate method ) و أخراج نوتة حسابية مفصلة . أرجو أن يكون به فائدة لكم و في أنتظار أقترحاتكم .[/q:75:uote]
> :75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## ابوساره (9 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وفى امثالك*


----------



## abu_nazar (9 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير ملف رائع


----------



## aamm77 (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير ، ومجهود نشكرك عليه كثيا ....................والى الأمام.


----------



## shinning jewel (4 مارس 2010)

مساعده ضرورى 
انا محتاجه ملف الاكسل الرائع ده بس كل ما احمله بعد ما يخلص يكتب رساله كده فى الاكسل ويطلع كلام مكتوب بشكل غرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب


----------



## احمد زلابيه (4 مارس 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## احمد زلابيه (4 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير ملف رائع*​


----------



## sreem (7 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## wahid69 (10 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## sadeiq (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا علي جهودكم . . .


----------



## engineer.medo43 (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmedsalaa7 (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة


----------



## محمد السواكنى (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hemaxplode (23 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة


----------



## محمد دهشورى (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جداجدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (23 أبريل 2010)

ممكن تغيير امتداد الملف لكي يفتح على برنامج أوفيس 2003 بدلا من 2007 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيد طه محمد (23 أبريل 2010)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> ممكن تغيير امتداد الملف لكي يفتح على برنامج أوفيس 2003 بدلا من 2007 ولكم جزيل الشكر


أخي الكريم الملف به بعض الخصائص المتوفرة ببرنامج أكسيل 2007 و غير متوفرة بالأصدارات الأقدم , لذلك لو تم تغير نوع الملف للأصدار 2003 لن يكون بنفس الفعالية.


----------



## civilworks (23 أبريل 2010)

ملف أكثر من رائع ...

شكرا على الفائدة الجمة


----------



## هشام علي احمد (23 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام علي احمد (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrcivil (23 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزيلا على النوتة وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## أيمن صبرى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد1975 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## ahmed arfa (20 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## myada1 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يبارك فيك ان شاء الله

بجد مجهوووووووووووووووووووود أكثرمن رائع


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## eedbakr (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hanyyosf (3 أكتوبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## galal980 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kinan1 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكر*

فعلن ملف اكسل رائع


----------



## المهندسه المدنيه90 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حسنين الحلو (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا غالي


----------



## صدى الرنين (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق


----------



## ابو الافراح (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## civileng111 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور جداجدا وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## white heart2010 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهند المجروح (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك::: ملف اكثر من رائع ويستاهل التحميل اكثر من مرة ^.^ وفقك الله للمزيد


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير عن هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## adhmdemo (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ,


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا مهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فهدالادهم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي مجهود رائع و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## majdiotoom (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد رمضان2012 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

اكثر من رائعه جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## معمر السمومي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## yousry marwan (6 مارس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## yousry marwan (6 مارس 2011)

الملف فين


----------



## anass81 (6 مارس 2011)

yousry marwan قال:


> الملف فين


 
في الملفات المرفقة بالمشاركة

او من الرابط ادناه

Design Sections.zip‏


----------



## haytham.a.e (7 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندسه دعاء1 (7 مارس 2011)

رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (7 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## تامر البدوي (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وأكلت طيرا وزوجت بكرا وأنجبت عشرا جاهدوا عمرا وماتوا شهداء بعد ما أحرزوا نصرا


----------



## Jamal (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## حسام العماري (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## khaled jaber (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed_yasin (9 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك.. مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## manna87 (20 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed arfa (20 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## enghemat11 (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و رفعك فى الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## تامر شهير (22 مارس 2011)

لا أعرف لماذا لا يفتح ملف الاكسل معى


----------



## amefight (22 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_yemen (29 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله في ياخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مدحت بخيت (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amefight (29 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك رائع


----------



## جاري الهوامل (30 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## esraa_yousri (30 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا باشمهندس 
مجهود رااااااااااااائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام علي احمد (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## karimco (31 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا عمل رائع


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (1 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله لك


----------



## ramysilver2004 (1 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف الأكثر من رائع


----------



## parasismic (1 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود مدكور (1 أغسطس 2011)

رائع


----------



## Moh_agawi (2 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## mhmdslmon (7 أغسطس 2011)

"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## boushy (8 أغسطس 2011)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ملف أكسيل لتصميم المقاطع الخرسانية وفق الكود المصري بأستخدام الطريقة الحدية (ultimate method ) و أخراج نوتة حسابية مفصلة . أرجو أن يكون به فائدة لكم و في أنتظار أقترحاتكم .





ياريت لو تعطينا السنارة لنتعلم اصطياد السمك يا باشمهندس السيد 
مع كل الشكر والحب و التقدير


----------



## Firas Mahdi (8 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## amira maher (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو الجنادين (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## porto (1 سبتمبر 2011)

برنامج جميل شكراا علي المجهود


----------



## عاصم88 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك.. مشكور أخي الكريم*
* ومع أطيب التمنيات*​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسن حاجي (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asaad.sa (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على جهودك ولكن لاحظت ملاحظة بالنسبة الى سماكة القاعدة المنفصلة نتيجة 190 سم لحمل ا123 طن اظن ان هناك غلط اعتقد ان السماكة قد تكون 190ملم نرجو التوضيح مع الشكر


----------



## Ahmed Salman 1966 (4 يونيو 2012)

أخي جازاك الله عني وعنا جميعا خيرا - كنت في حاجة ماسة لملف محترم منظم يجيب على كل الاسئلة ويوضح تفاصيل الحسابات ووجدته في مجهودك فلعل الله يحرمك ووالديك 
على النار بدعائي لك آمين


----------



## akm5470 (4 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شرف الديلمي (4 يونيو 2012)

ملف رائع ....جزاك الله خير


----------



## zxzx_0007 (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير بشمهندس سيد


----------



## Eng.Suheib (4 يونيو 2012)

سؤال :
لماذا عند تصميم الاساس يعطي ارتفاع كبير جدا للأساس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اساس حمولته 100 طن ارتفاعه 90 سم ؟!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riemmen (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aimen-ahmed (5 يونيو 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## aimen-ahmed (5 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## TITO_SAM (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## marawan2500 (5 يونيو 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير واكرمك من فضله


----------



## هانى حميده (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ELKAISAR (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حمدي السيد حسن (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ashrof11 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*مجهود رائع*

*بارك الله لك وعليك
:77:*


----------



## عمر محمد مشعل (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## القافله (1 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا ويزيدك من فضله وعلمه روووووووووووووعه


----------



## aamosa (3 يناير 2013)

لم ينزل ملف اكسل


----------



## ash hag (3 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_sabba7 (3 يناير 2013)

many thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الغريب2007 (3 فبراير 2013)

اكثر من رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الغرير (4 فبراير 2013)

thanks alot, very kind of you


----------



## عاشق الساحل (4 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mousabadr (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tarek elattar (4 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا////////////


----------



## hanyaly82 (4 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حيدر ناصر (13 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## khaledadel (14 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## En_yah (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ألف ألف ألف شكررررررررررررررررررررر يا بش مهندس 

بس ياريت لو أمكن بالكود الأمريكي

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## spook2013 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم محمد على (16 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (17 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً,,,


----------



## ben fouad (18 يوليو 2015)

شكررررراااااااا


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (15 نوفمبر 2015)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف

لقد جربت ملفات كثيرة ولكني لم أجد أروع من هذا الملف

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (15 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكور علي هذا الملف الرائع ​


----------



## تنوب قنوى (15 نوفمبر 2015)

الملف عملي ومفيد... شكرا لجهدك الطيب


----------



## ELKAISAR (16 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرآ وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## taher2011 (16 نوفمبر 2015)

برنامج اكثر من رائع جزا الله خيرا المهندس الذي قام بتصميمه


----------



## Eng.zeky (16 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى القناص (17 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا"
شكرا"


----------



## kazali016 (19 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aabdelwahb (14 يوليو 2016)

osama hemdan قال:


> ارجو من حضرتك قوانين مختصرة لتصميم الكمرات المدفونة في السقف الهوردي



الملف دا في كل تفاصيل الكمرة المدفونه 
بس لازم تكون تابعت الدرس العاشر للمهندس أسامة نوارة 
بالتوفق ان شاء الله


----------



## Ali obaid (18 يوليو 2016)

استغفر الله و اتوب إليه


----------



## نزيه القاق (20 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد شواني (11 أغسطس 2016)

مجهود كبير جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anwar4800 (16 أغسطس 2016)

Thank YOU


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (17 أغسطس 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedeid45 (17 أغسطس 2016)

*يلزم تعديل نسب الحديد الأقصى فى الأعمدة*



سيد طه محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ملف أكسيل لتصميم المقاطع الخرسانية وفق الكود المصري بأستخدام الطريقة الحدية (Ultimate method ) و أخراج نوتة حسابية مفصلة . أرجو أن يكون به فائدة لكم و في أنتظار أقترحاتكم .
> 
> Design Sections.zip​


يلزم تعديل نسب الحديد الأقصى فى الأعمدة حيث ذكرت 0.004 ، .005 ، 0.006 والصحيح 0.04 ، 0.05 ، 0.06 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (14 فبراير 2021)

جزاكم الله خيراً و أرجو أن تكون بها فائدة للجميع


----------



## Eng.Tmer Eldeep (15 مايو 2021)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

